# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Guess we're falling behind

## HenryKalBoy

I'm not the preachy type but been hearing about this a lot. Kind of a downer actually. Especially with my kid already going nuts about the upcoming Summer.

Do you guys think we are falling behind in academics? At least on an international level. I mean this is just too much:

https://www.theguardian.com/educatio...for-uk-schools

I mean yeah there are sites like Wikipedia, Math.com, StudyPug and the list goes on but we need a proper change in our core education system.

The kids are trapped in their social media devices, the teachers keep complaining about their low wages, etc.

If this keeps going on, the Western world would be in serious trouble. How can we increase more innovation and instil it in our kids at an early age?

----------


## Artista

*Hello HenryKalBoy and welcome to this great forum, the BTT.*

What are the specifics of what you are talking about and what to know? 
On a side-note, my brother moved to Toronto, Canada over 20 years ago. 
That is a GREAT area that he lives at.  
How is your area in Vancouver, Canada?
Cheers to you.

----------


## HenryKalBoy

Hey Artista!

Just the usual. Kids in India are killing it in Science, students from Asia who come here are dominating Math, like how come it's never the other way around? Is our schooling system really that big of a joke right now? They know about Kim Kardashian but they can't solve a simple equation. I just think we need to re-invent schooling so kids enjoy it and learn more at the same time.

Okay  . . . end of rant  :Smile: 

Your brother is in Toronto? Nice. I personally hate Toronto (Don't worry, lots of Vancouverites do). Vancouver is beautiful as always but really concerned about the illegal border crossing that's going on. Just go on Youtube and type Rebel Media. Never into politics but the blatant stupidity is sucking me in. We have a serious fake news problem here as well.

----------

